# Took delivery of our own Tesla Model S Plaid!



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Adding to our Tesla Model Y, we're looking forward to bringing you guys some exciting stuff with the Plaid.
We'll try to keep this thread updated with any new modifications we do for the Plaid.
For now, first on our list was getting the front plate mount off and window tint!

Here's our one picture for now.







​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Here's our first update! *
Just wanted to thank the guys over at N2itive Tesla Performance for the goodies.
Brings us to our first major mod! These *N2itive RSX-1 Lowering Links* should give us the height want we for our new wheels.
Out of the box they offer up to a 2" drop and that just might be perfect for us but we'll definitely re-measure for an even ride height all around.
The cool thing about these is that they can reset to stock factory lengths if we ever need to have Tesla come out to re-calibrate our sensors.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Lowering links are on!*
We set it to -7mm front and -8mm rear and probably the max we'll drop this down to! 
Probably could go lower but we didn't want to run the risk of bottoming out on the low setting.

The whole install took about an hour and was probably the easiest suspension related work I've ever done.

Ready for the wheels now!


----------

